# Quasselbox - Fehler?



## Frettchenfreund (10. Jan. 2009)

Meine lieben Mods und Techniker!


Was ist wieder mit der Quasselbox los?

Ich kann nur noch ins Archiv schauen und nichts mehr schreiben.

Ein  es Volkerlein

.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Bei mir gehts Volker  lösch mal Cache und Cookies


----------



## Frettchenfreund (10. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Uwe!

Ich hab schon alles versucht. 
Box ein und aus geschaltet usw. nichts geht.



.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Geht echt einwandfrei  Nimm mal nen anderen Browser


----------



## Christine (10. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Volkerlein,

drück mal den winzig kleinen weißen Pfeil zwischen dem Wort "Quasselbox" und "(Archiv)"...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (10. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Elschen meine Beste!


Auch dieses habe ich schon versucht.

Bestimmt ist Doc Jürgen 

 .

 Hat Doc Jürgen mir schon mal angedroht, ich weiß nur nicht mehr wo!




 Doc  Hiiiiiiiiiilfeeeeee! 

.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Mach mal ne Hardcopy Volker, also ein Bildschirmfoto. Kann doch nicht sein


----------



## Frettchenfreund (10. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Uwe!

Hier ist das

 

was ich nur noch zu sehen bekomme!

.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Volker und ich habe eben einen Kreuztest (natürlich mit geänderten Passwörtern) gemacht. Also ich habe mich mit Frettchenfreund angemeldet und Volker mit Koi-Uwe. 
Wenn ich mit seinem Account angemeldet bin sehe ich die Shoutbox auch nicht, aber Volker sieht mit meinem Account die Shoutbox. Ich denke es liegt also ein Rechteproblem vor, das Problem liegt NICHT an Volkers PC.

Kann mal jemand schauen


----------



## Christine (10. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Lieber Doc!

Bitte reparier das ganz schnell - sonst platzt uns das Volkerlein noch (oder schreibt ganz viele OTs)


----------



## Frettchenfreund (10. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Danke Uwe!


Ich hoffe es wird bald wieder klappen und ein dickes LOB für Kai - Uwe, der sich die Zeit für diesen Test genommen hat. 


.


----------



## Annett (10. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

N'abend.

Die Rechtevergabe können wir zu 100% ausschließen, da das Board sich ausschließlich über Benutzergruppen einstellen läßt und Volker + Uwe in ein und der selben Benutzergruppe sind. 
Eine zusätzliche (Lexikon etc.), die dazwischen funken könnte, ist bei beiden nicht vergeben.
Die Rechte lassen sich nicht an einzelne Personen vergeben, außer über eine extra Gruppe. 

Wir können morgen vormittag gern (in Abstimmung mit Volker) einen Test mit seinem Account vornehmen. 
Eine andere Möglichkeit gibt es leider nicht.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Morgen Annett!


Gerne könnt Ihr Testen was das Zeug hält.

Hauptsache Ihr schreibt keine OT´s in der Zeit mit meinen Account. 

Danke schon mal im vorraus


Volker


----------



## Joachim (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Ok, dann überschreib ich dein Passwort, und du holst dir anschließend ein neues - damit musste mir dein PW nicht ausplaudern ...


----------



## Joachim (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Quasselbox - Fehler?*

So, grad probiert, und es liegt nicht an der Usergruppe und nicht am Browser.  Erstell ich nen neuen User, mit exakt Volkers Rechten, geht die Quasselbox ohne Probleme ...

Seltsam.

Wenn ich gemein wäre, würd ich ja sagen, "Volker, du hast die Box wohl "zugequatscht"?!" - aber  das würd ich nie sagen ...


----------



## Joachim (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Quasselbox - Fehler?*

So, die Quasselbox sollte wieder gehen - allem Anschein nach hat sich Volker die Quasselbox selbst "genommen" - er hatte irgend ne Einstellung getätigt, die zu dem Problem führte. Ich hab ihm die Box zurückgesetzt, und zumindest bei mir (mit seinem Account) geht se wieder ohne Probleme.

Eventuell ist manchmal weniger herumspielen an allen Knöppen der bessere Weg.  

Never change a running system!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Quasselbox - Fehler?*

Welcher Schalter war es denn Joachim, ist ja vielleicht mal interessant zu testen


----------



## Joachim (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Quasselbox - Fehler?*

Moin Uwe,

kennst mich doch, wenn ich fege, dann mitm groben Besen - ich hab ihm seine Shoutbox-Einstellungen komplett zurückgesetzt. Also so, wie sie nach ner Neuanmeldung bei jedem eingestellt ist - danach war sie mit seinem Account wieder da.

Hoffentlich hat er nun mitbekommen, das er sich nen neues Passwort zusenden lassen muss, um wieder rein zu kommen...    

Vielleicht verrät uns Volker seine letzten "Änderungen" an der Box ja noch


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Quasselbox - Fehler?*

Moin,



Joachim schrieb:


> Wenn ich gemein wäre, würd ich ja sagen, "Volker, du hast die Box wohl "zugequatscht"?!"


 
Also ich finde, hier wird Volkerlein mal wieder richtig diskriminiert und dagegen lege ich Prost ein !! 

Volker macht keine halben Sachen... wenn dann hätte er eher die Box gesprengt und Ihr könntet jetzt die Scherben einsammeln..


----------



## Frettchenfreund (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Quasselbox - Fehler?*

Hallo Joachim!


Das Einzigste was ich geändert habe ist die " Bildgrößenanpassung ".

Jetzt habe ich das Problem wieder, dass ich Scrollen muß, wenn ich ein Bild anklicke.

Aber erst mal danke Joachim


@ Jo



> Also ich finde, hier wird Volkerlein mal wieder richtig diskriminiert und dagegen lege ich Prost ein



Danke Jo, dass Du mich unterstützt aber da rede ich noch mal mit Joachim in einer ruhigen Minute drüber. ( Z.B. beim TT 2009 )

Gell Joachim ... 

.


----------



## Joachim (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Quasselbox - Fehler?*

Support, Leute - Support! Die Plauderecke ist bekanntlich woanders ... 

@Volker
Die Bildgrößenanpassung hatte ich dir deaktiviert, um diese als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen - guck mal in deine Einstellungen und stells dir wieder wie bisher ein.


----------



## Olli.P (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Quasselbox - Fehler?*

Mahlzeit,

also m.M.n. liegt es anscheinend an den vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten der Bildgrößenanpassung.......

Ich hatte diese auf *Use AwesomeBox v.2.0* eingestellt...

Und keine Quasselbox........

Im Forumstandart funzt die Box wieder......
Auch bei *In neuem Fenster öffnen* funzt die Quasselbox bei mir. 

Weitere Einstellungen müsste ich noch testen......:smoki


----------



## Joachim (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Quasselbox - Fehler?*

@Olli
Drum schrieb ich ja auch, ob er nicht doch was an seinen Einstellungen geändert hatte... 

Ich nutze den Forumstandard bei der Bildverkleinerung und hab auch ne funktionierende Quasselbox - es wurde weiterhin drauf hingewiesen, das der User es "probieren" soll ...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Quasselbox - Fehler?*

Aber Joachim,


das kann doch keiner Wissen, dass die *Bildgrößenanpassung* was mir der Quasselbox zu tun hat, oder?

Aber das ist ja jetzt egal, denn es funzt ja wieder alles.



Nochmals Danke für deine Bemühung.

.


----------



## Olli.P (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Quasselbox - Fehler?*

Jepp,

aber wenn ich dann auf die Attachments klicke bekomm ich wieder dies...

 

Also entweder Quasselbox, oder Bilder gucken.........

Technik iss eben nur gut wenn sie funktioniert......


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Quasselbox - Fehler?*

@Olaf: Probier mal das hier aus

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/143

Dann geht beides


----------



## Olli.P (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Quasselbox - Fehler?*

Hi Uwe,

nö, bei mir nüch.........


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Quasselbox - Fehler?*



Olli.P schrieb:


> nö, bei mir nüch.........



Einzelschicksal :troet


----------



## Dodi (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Quasselbox - Fehler?*

Nabend!

Da bei mir neuerdings mit dem Highslide Forums-Standard-Bildbetrachter nach dem Ansehen der Bilder ich auch wieder am oberen Bildschirmrand landete, hatte ich mir versuchsweise den von Uwe zitierten Highslide 4er eingestellt.
Der "Erfolg" war der, dass ich danach den sich am rechten Bildrand befindlichen Scroll-Balken nicht mehr betätigen konnte und auch innerhalb eines Beitrags nicht editieren konnte, d. h. ich konnte nirgends mit der Maus hineinklicken... 

Ich nutze den IE.


----------

